
First Case of 2019 Novel Coronavirus in the US (Treated with Remdesivir) - fspeech
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2001191
======
tpmx
[https://www.nejm.org/na101/home/literatum/publisher/mms/jour...](https://www.nejm.org/na101/home/literatum/publisher/mms/journals/content/nejm/0/nejm.ahead-
of-print/nejmoa2001191/20200131/images/img_xlarge/nejmoa2001191_f2.jpeg)

"Figure 2. Symptoms and Maximum Body Temperatures According to Day of Illness
and Day of Hospitalization, January 16 to January 30, 2020."

This is a great way of visualizing the symptoms over time.

------
fspeech
"Treatment with intravenous remdesivir (a novel nucleotide analogue prodrug in
development10,11) was initiated on the evening of day 7, and no adverse events
were observed in association with the infusion. ...

On hospital day 8 (illness day 12), the patient’s clinical condition improved.
Supplemental oxygen was discontinued, ... "

------
Brave-Steak
It's worth reading the case history in its entirety, which describes in detail
the progression of the illness in the patient and steps taken by the hospital.
This is the first time I've seen a detailed account and AFAIK there haven't
been any others yet.

~~~
fspeech
Initially the patient appeared to have a light case but then took quite a bad
turn.

~~~
Brave-Steak
Yeah, it's a bit scary. What I'm not sure about is how much the remdesivir
helped with the recovery (and how) or if he would have recovered anyway.

~~~
fspeech
Understood. The fact that the patient took that bad turn and then immediately
recovered after taking remdesivir is very suggestive. If his case stayed light
throughout then yeah it would have been hard to tell. BTW remdesivir is highly
anticipated to be the candidate drug so this is not totally unexpected. The
other good thing is that it has already been tested on human subjects (for
Ebola with ineffective result) so it is known to be relatively safe.

